# At what age will a doeling experience her first heat cycle?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am curious as I would like to re-breed Spirit next month for a March kidding, but Misty is still at her side. She will be 2 months old on September 1st. I was thinking about putting my buck out with her for a few weeks. How old can a doeling be sexually mature enough to be bred and become pregnant? I am planning on building a pen for him in their new pasture, and rotating him and Misty so that they both get enough graze time but are not allowed to be together. 

Also, what age is best to first breed your young does?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

A doeling CAN breed as early as 2 - 3 months. But its not advisable.

Some people on here breed their Mini does at a year old, some choose to wait longer for the doeling to mature more. Some say that eight months is fine.

I personally prefer a year old, though my little Sugar (nine months) might have gotten caught. Not sure yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep;...those little girls start young! I had 2 doelings start at 3 and 4 months.....and I do not have them bred until they are at least a year if not a little over.....give the babies time to grow. Also, as far as breeding mama, please make sure she is in good condition, back to back breedings and kiddings within a year is hard on them.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I breed at 1 and 1/2 years old for the does.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks. I'll make sure he has a pen ready for him before I put him out. Mom is in great shape. She is FAT, and bouncing around like a crazy thing.


----------

